# New cichlid swimming head down



## scubasean130 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just received a new shipment of fish and was really looking forward to getting a couple of Demasoni. Anyway, when they arrived 1 was really beaten up and has spent the day either swimming with his head down in a vertical posiotion or avoiding his tankmates. When he doesn't swim with his head down, he appears to float towards the surface. I saw him once appear to try to wedge himself between the rocks to keep from floating up. What should I do? The coloration of this fish is beautiful. Would hate to loose him.


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

do you have a tank where you can isolate him for a while? He may be too far gone already but some time alone may allow him to recover.


----------



## scubasean130 (Jan 9, 2011)

UPDATE

I was not able to isolate him. I tried but, he was too fast. I also did not want to stress him out too much. After a few hours the established fish became more worried about the healthy demasoni trying to take over the prime real estate and left the injured one alone. I was really debating whether or not to give up on him or not though. I would come in and find him floating vertically head up at the surface. He would swim off when I walked up to the tank, so I just left him alone. Went back in Sat morning, and he was swimming horizontally near a rock which was an improvement. He ate later that evening and has eaten 2 more times since. He has also staked a claim and is defending it. I'm feeling very optimistic about his chances right now, and I think he's gonna pull through =D>. Just goes to show these guys are tough and you should not give up on em until they are floating belly up.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

dont mean to hijack this, but i just moved my cichlids from my 50 gallon into my 90, and one of my males is swimming head down as well. Im not sure if its the stress, i did witness him eat earlier, at first i thought he looked a bit bloated, but on second thought doesnt look like he is. I will post with an update on how it goes, dont want to lose this fish, very community oriented, and gets very colorful.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite a lot of stress involved in moving/adding fish. Adding to that can be temperature, pH, hardness, NH3, NO2, NO3 differences, not to mention a whole different world sometimes with different inhabitants.
The 90g is cycled?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

The 90 gallon was bought used and running as I got it so only the added water was uncycled but filters and media all have been. Anyway the fish is fine now took a day or 2. I figured it to be a swim bladder just taking longer to adjust from everything.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Acclimating fish is sometimes a tricky thing,especially when fish are being shipped. I've noticed that a lot of people want to get them out of the bag as soon as possible because they think that its been in a bag to long and it needs to be in some fresh water. Rushing the acclimation usually results in higher stress levels. It's not just about getting the temp the same,you also have to make sure they are slowly acclimated to the water parameters. This process helps insure healthy happy fish.


----------

